# New Scorpions



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Just got these in the mail today. They are native to Southeastern US. They immediately started eating as soon as I dropped some crickets in the tank.


I got both of them in this picture


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

those are pretty cool looking. how big do they get and how big are they now. what kind of setup do you have them in?


----------



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't think it's good to have more then one in a same tank. I tried it twice and ended up with one later. They are single animals. I don't know the succes you had with it. They look nice though. Good luck with them.


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

This is a communal species. I have them in a delicup w/ moist peat moss and they are about 1 inch long. I have kept scorpions off and on for 20+ years and I know this species gets along with others of the same kind.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i envy your scorpion collection

and your spiders too


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

BrianS said:


> This is a communal species. I have them in a delicup w/ moist peat moss and they are about 1 inch long. I have kept scorpions off and on for 20+ years and I know this species gets along with others of the same kind.
> [snapback]984111[/snapback]​


yeah i have kept a few of thoes scorpions when i was a kid by catching them around my house and they get along just fine together.

J-Rod


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

sweet sh*t i might buy 1 now lmao


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow those things look creepy!


----------

